# 94 sentra work in progress. . . . :)



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

You can tell your a green machanic if your happy about installing a new tail light in the dark.


















Plus I cleaned up the car some more today. . . .









So far a list of what I've done:
Cleaned!
Stripped interior
New carpet
Paint interior
New head unit
6 new speakers 2 in custom side wall installation
Fixed the driver side door (so it actually closes, replacing when I have money)
Fixed the trunk lock, now I can open it with my key
Filled in 2 dents
Pealed off the door bumper strips smoothed out lines underneath
Took off those god ugly pin strips! (Pain in the A$$)
Got as much rust off of some spots as possible
Painted black front fenders and all the body work as needed
Replaced tail light
Front seat covers

Next is Tires and headlight to get it on the road!
Then Wheels, engine, then flashy body stuff. . . whoo!


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Some pics of my work in progress:








The underneath of the installation. . . . .








My custom speaker job, I like the way it turned out.. . .








I painted the interior, comparison of the old factory color to new black. . . .








A look at the inside with out seats. . . I'm STILL waiting on the headliner kit to come in.. . . .








Melted bumper that I have to fix. . . the previous guy put the muffler in too far. . . . 








Broken Taped up tail light I have to fix. . .I also need to fix the headlight btw. . .








Finally the "bad" side of the car, as you can see. . .I have some work cut out for me. . . . Any suggestions?? I want to get a body kit for it and all that crap after I get the engine up to par, any suggestions on a body kit? Sorry if the pics are huge, dunno how to resize. . . (shrug).


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn dude...resize the pics


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Damn thing keeps wanting to screw up on me, I resized and tried reposting, but pics wont show up now. . . eh. . .(shrug).


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

*Attempt # 4!*

Seems like it wants to work now. . . . 









































































I just re-did my headliner and installed the remaining vinyl/plastic inside pieces! My interior is very close to completion. Seats are a pain in the butt to put in after new carptet btw. . . I need to coat the inside pieces one more time with an acrylic floor sealer and find a mild rubbing compound just to buff the heck outa it. I'm fairly happy with the results considering it's a "First timer's" job. For not having any experience at all, I think I did pretty darn good.


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

damn fine job : )


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

More updates: I'm attempting to smooth out the body a little. Here's a few of the three lines under bumper guard I'm filling:




























And the very sick (but still running after 200k+!!) engine:










Ghetto airbox (I did NOT do this btw):










I'm going to fill the holes in the engine bay with a pieces of fiberglass sheet and bondo... . . gonna be a pain in the butt.


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeh, quick update on the car: I must have either gotton "bad" bondo or mixed something wrong cause a big portion of the bondo STAYED tacky. After further examination of the can of bondo, it had black chunks at the bottom. So I had to pretty much strip all of it off and start over. Pics from today (Remember, I'm not a professional, it prolly shows):









One of the only bondo places that I kept as was the first time around, I didn't think it was TOO too bad.








All the crap I had to clean up, remember to be extra careful with bondo work and to only apply THIN layers!








Piece after strip and re-doing the bondo work.








Ideally, I think it should have been like this area ALL the way around the car, nothing but the lines filled in.








This is the color paint I got, funny thing is I picked it out by eyeballing the cap, who knew it would be a near perfect match. (shrug)








Yes, I know I haven't painted it all yet, I just wanted to get the bondo'ed places covered.








Side of car, remember what it DID look like?








Much different, I'm not a pro but I'm happy with it. . .no more lines!


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Finished painting one side:
















If ya think it's TOO rice. . .just call me Uncle Ben  No really though, I just got a wild hair up my A$$ when painting. . . :








Does anyone have any experience painting cars?? How can I get my top coats to blend in perfectly with the factory?? Is the original paint just too faded?? : 








I know it's WAY off topic, but wanted to welcome new member of our family:








In ending this update, I'd like to say that I'm feeling MUCH better taking the tarp off of the car now. Before I'd look at it like, (sigh) do I really have ta? I'm almost done with the minor stuff before I get it on the road.. . . .


----------



## sybergato (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry about the big pic. . .I DID resize it. . .dunno what happened.


----------

